# Official Fairy Type Discussion Thread



## Big Mom (May 20, 2013)

So Fairy Type is all but confirmed and I was wondering the opinions of the new type. 
Here are some rumors (which are most likely true, but are subject to change upon official confirmation): 
Super Effective against Dragon, Dark, and Fighting
Immune to Dragon
Weak to Poison and Steel
Resisted by Fire and Psychic

Probable Pokemon with this type: Sylveon

What pokemon do you think will get their types changed?

Discuss!!!


----------



## Big Mom (May 20, 2013)

Assuming that rumor (the one about the type effectiveness), wouldn't a Fairy/Steel type have no weaknesses?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Assuming that rumor (the one about the type effectiveness), wouldn't a Fairy/Steel type have no weaknesses?


----------



## Big Mom (May 20, 2013)

Mawhile might just become useful after all


----------



## Big Mom (May 20, 2013)

Wait, I'm wrong. It isn't confirmed yet if Fairy resists Ground, Fire, or Fighting


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Wait, I'm wrong. It isn't confirmed yet if Fairy resists Ground, Fire, or Fighting



It might be like normal, practically useless.


----------



## Axl Low (May 20, 2013)

fairy resists nothing [] which i like]
its weak against poison and steel
its immune to dragon
its effective against dragon fighting and dark
its ineffective fire and psychic

fairy is basically to counter dragon ubers while keeping dark adn fighitng at bay whiel giving steel a soso offensive type and poison which is terribly underused  more relevance


----------



## Aeternus (May 20, 2013)

_I guess, but I was hoping for a different type_ for me. Just prefered Light more. Ohh well. Plus I will wait until more info is released about the type.


----------



## Bioness (May 21, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Assuming that rumor (the one about the type effectiveness), wouldn't a Fairy/Steel type have no weaknesses?



No...it would be weak to Fighting, Ground, and Fire...


----------



## Big Mom (May 21, 2013)

Look at the few posts under that Bioness. I corrected myself


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 6, 2013)

I'd prefer a Digital type actually(for Porygon! not for Sylveon), but being immune to Dragon-types sounds interesting...


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't like the idea of adding an arbitrary immunity. The Ghost, Flying, Ground, and Steel ones make sense. This strikes me as completely random. Dragons can't attack fairies or devour them or something? Please...


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 7, 2013)

It's probably the mysticism attributed to dragons; they're often associated with magic, as are fairies (obviously). 

So I assume that from there they decided it was fitting to lump the Dragon immunity in there.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 10, 2013)

Lockon Stratos said:


> I don't like the idea of adding an arbitrary immunity. The Ghost, Flying, Ground, and Steel ones make sense. This strikes me as completely random. Dragons can't attack fairies or devour them or something? Please...



Unlike in real-life, fairies are commonly preyed upon by dragons. Typically those in warmer climates


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 11, 2013)

OH MY GOD HIRUZEN YOU WERE RIGHT

SUPER EFFECTIVE AGAINST DRAGON ADFHJKOIUYTRDFGHJKL;'[POIUYGFDSZ


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 11, 2013)

Shitstorm worldwide happening right as i type.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Jun 11, 2013)

NO ES FAKE, BITCHES.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 11, 2013)

^YOUR SIG


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 11, 2013)

It is confirmed, and it has been shown that earlier generation Pok?mon - such as Jigglypuff, Gardevoir and Marill - will receive a type change into Fairy-type.

It looks like the Dragon-type may have to say goodbye to their long-standing dominance soon - and perhaps Garchomp will no longer be banned from competitive play.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

Fairy dragon type legendary soon


----------



## Cheeky (Jun 11, 2013)

As long as Clefairy and Clefable get this, I'm fine with it.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, there is a Fairy egg group, don't ya know?

Both Marill and Jigglypuff are part of this egg group, and look at where they are now.  A fair number of Mono-type Pok?mon are in this egg group, including...

Pikachu...Would I be called insane if I hypothesized that Nintendo has guts enough to turn the famous electric rodent into an Electric/Fairy type?

Aside from that, I think that the Togepi line is could get a type change from Normal/Flying to Fairy/Flying.  Just look at their motif!  But since it seems like only the mono-type Pok?mon will be given a second type rather than a change to their original type, much like Magnemite when he got a dual Electric/Steel type for Generation 2.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 11, 2013)

So it's finally confirmed


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 11, 2013)

Come on milotic being fairy water


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 11, 2013)

Isn't Marill water/electric?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 11, 2013)

Maybe back when people that it was a blue Pikachu.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 11, 2013)

Ah alright then.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 11, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> Isn't Marill water/electric?



Get out, now. You've committed a level 4 sin in the Pokemon fandom.


----------



## Roja (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm going to wait until I get the new game to decide how much I like the fairy type. However, Gardevoir has always been one of my faves and it's now partially a fairy type so that helps.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jun 11, 2013)

It's unusual for them to announce Jigglypuff as a Fairy-type and not Clefairy. I'm sure it will be eventually announced as one, though.

They probably wanted to Dual type Gardevoir so that it contrasted with its branch evolution Gallade.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 12, 2013)

Catalyst75 said:


> Well, there is a Fairy egg group, don't ya know?
> 
> Both Marill and Jigglypuff are part of this egg group, and look at where they are now.  A fair number of Mono-type Pok?mon are in this egg group, including...
> 
> ...


Togepi fits, and IMO Clefairy as well, but please not Pikachu.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 12, 2013)

YEAH
THE FLESH OF
*DEAD DRAGONS*


I would laugh my ass off if pikachu became fairy type.
I mean Pikachu is already adorbable as it is.
But you gunna make it fairy type too 

Hi I am pikachu and I kill dragons! Pika pika!


----------



## Freechoice (Jun 12, 2013)

Well, Dragon type Pokemon needed to be taken down a notch.

Why not have Clefable do it?


----------



## Vermin (Jun 12, 2013)

i actually like the new type to counter dragons. 

a fairy/dragon type pokemon? DO WANT

im expecting pokemon like jigglypuff to get their type changed

i wonder what type of attacks would be used

i am going to be pissed if they give this type a gym and neglect dark again


----------



## Bioness (Jun 12, 2013)

Kaitlyn said:


> It's unusual for them to announce Jigglypuff as a Fairy-type and not Clefairy. I'm sure it will be eventually announced as one, though.



Clefairy is going to switch to pure Fairy, they just don't want to spoil it


----------



## Scizor (Jun 12, 2013)

It would be kinda cool if Gallade turns out to be a Fairy-type too (which wouldn't be that weird).


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 12, 2013)

Scizor said:


> It would be kinda cool if Gallade turns out to be a Fairy-type too (which wouldn't be that weird).


He's already Psychic/Fighting.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 12, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> He's already Psychic/Fighting.



OMG! WE'RE GETTING TRIPLE-TYPED POK?MON?!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2013)

triple typed isn't impossible we are getting horde battles right?


----------



## Saturday (Jun 12, 2013)

I highly doubt triple typed would ever happen. Too complicated.

I'm looking forward to seeing all the match-ups with fairy types though. Mainly Fairy/Dragon, Fairy/Fire and Fairy/Ghost.


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 12, 2013)

Maybe one day we _could_ see triple types, depending on if Game Freak is willing to go through the work of balancing the game around it... but I doubt it'll be today, and I doubt it'll be in X/Y.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2013)

Saturday said:


> I highly doubt triple typed would ever happen. Too complicated.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing all the match-ups with fairy types though. Mainly Fairy/Dragon, Fairy/Fire and Fairy/Ghost.



I can see it replacing normal types and adding onto single types.

I don't see how it's balancing anything unless a 100 or so new pokemon are fairy type


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 12, 2013)

Miltoic should be water fairy
plz


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 13, 2013)

wonder if Jiglypuff will be fairy/normal now.they seem to have a fetish of adding normal as a second type now


----------



## kluang (Jun 13, 2013)

Can beat



Why......


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 13, 2013)

Did you cry when Bidoof could beat Giratina?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 13, 2013)

kluang said:


> Can beat
> 
> 
> 
> Why......



I _so_ love the idea of this.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 13, 2013)

This is a great development imo.

Still requires some getting used to though, lol.


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 13, 2013)

i suspect Hydreigon will rage so hard he'll get another evo 
no wait,that was Salamence


----------



## Velocity (Jun 13, 2013)

kluang said:


> Can beat
> 
> 
> 
> Why......





Fear her.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 13, 2013)

Interesting...but why oh why was Clefairy not the mascot for this ttpe I shall never know.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 13, 2013)

kluang said:


> Can beat
> 
> 
> 
> Why......



probably have to do whit dragon getting beat in fairytales.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jun 13, 2013)

link



This is relevant.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 13, 2013)

That could have been done better.


----------



## shinethedown (Jun 13, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Fear her.





Also it makes me think of this


----------



## Bioness (Jun 13, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I can see it replacing normal types and adding onto single types.
> 
> I don't see how it's balancing anything *unless a 100 or so new pokemon are fairy type*



109 Water-type
97 Normal-type
84 Flying-type
74 Grass-type
67 Psychic-type
63 Bug-type
59 Ground-type
57 Poison-type
48 Fire-type
47 Rock-type
41 Fighting-type
39 Electric-type
39 Dark-type
38 Steel-type
31 Ice-type
29 Dragon-type
27 Ghost-type


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 13, 2013)

Bioness said:


> 109 Water-type
> 97 Normal-type
> 84 Flying-type
> 74 Grass-type
> ...


Dragon type is just that overpowered


----------



## 王志鍵 (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm fine with Fairy type, but I can't really visualize it like other types. For example, I couldn't imagine Marrill being a fairy type at all before it was revealed. It would be cool if there were more pink pokemon though. I love those little fuckers.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 14, 2013)

I just have a hard time imagining Garchomp being Fairyslain


----------



## Freechoice (Jun 14, 2013)

Is there any word on how many new Pokemon are being added?


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 14, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I just have a hard time imagining Garchomp being Fairyslain


Ay, you never know, dat Azumarill could go beast on him.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 14, 2013)

Hmm... I wonder if we'll get a Dark/Fairy. If Gamefreak were smart, the two mascots would by something like Fairy/Ground and Dragon/Flying (Fairy > Dragon and Flying > Ground).


----------



## Saturday (Jun 14, 2013)

Do you guys think there's any chance of Celebi, Jirachi and Manaphy possible gaining fairy type and replacing one of their other types?


----------



## ElementX (Jun 14, 2013)

Manaphy could gain fairy type, but Celebi and Jirachi are already dual-typed. You can't get rid of Jirachi's steel wiithout screwing his gameplay, don't know much about how Celebi plays though. 

I heard a rumor that Mew will gain fairy type, and that Mewtwo's new form is psychic/fairy (which explains the subtle kawaiiness).


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 14, 2013)

ElementX said:


> and that Mewtwo's new form is psychic/fairy (which explains the subtle kawaiiness).


Still fuming over that.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 14, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Ay, you never know, dat Azumarill could go beast on him.



lol, yeah


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2013)

I welcome this new type, if only because I'm sick of seeing dragon-types on multiplayer. 

It's gotten to the point where every person I fight has a dragon. No exceptions.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 14, 2013)

ElementX said:


> Manaphy could gain fairy type, but Celebi and Jirachi are already dual-typed. You can't get rid of Jirachi's steel wiithout screwing his gameplay, don't know much about how Celebi plays though.
> 
> I heard a rumor that Mew will gain fairy type, and that Mewtwo's new form is psychic/fairy (which explains the subtle kawaiiness).



It would me sense for Jirachi to be fairy, especially due to the whole "making wishes" stuff. But as you mentioned it's kind of difficult. Maybe a genie pokemon might show up.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 14, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I welcome this new type, if only because I'm sick of seeing dragon-types on multiplayer.
> 
> It's gotten to the point where every person I fight has a dragon. No exceptions.



Im worse
I have a "steel" team
Lucario
Magenzone
Scizor
Aggron 
Metagross
Excadrill

My strategy is: Good Luck have fun


----------



## Bioness (Jun 15, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Im worse
> I have a "steel" team
> Lucario
> Magenzone
> ...



More like "Welcome to THE WALL mother fucker!"



Patchouli said:


> I welcome this new type, if only because I'm sick of seeing dragon-types on multiplayer.
> 
> It's gotten to the point where every person I fight has a dragon. No exceptions.



How else would you counter Dragon? And don't say fucking Ice, that's Bug Pokemon tier.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Im worse
> I have a "steel" team
> Lucario
> Magenzone
> ...



Scizor is a damned monster with bullet punch


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 15, 2013)

Bioness said:


> More like "Welcome to THE WALL mother fucker!"
> 
> 
> 
> How else would you counter Dragon? And don't say fucking Ice, that's Bug Pokemon tier.


Not really.
Lucario and sizor are my speedster sweepers.
Magenzone is my broken bastard. It has an iron ball -speed +sp def nature and analytic. It's special attack it retarded and with a 30% boost because it goes last [iron ball] its ridiculous the damage that happens with bolt / flash cannon / hidden power.

My other magenzone is a sturdy with explosion / v-switch / bolt and hidden power. Yes I use a sturdy magenzone with explosion. You love me 

My aggron is for troll factor. Rest or Toxic / Roar / Stealth Rock / Head Smash

Metagross is there for silly  // Stealth Rock / meteor mash / zen headbutt / E-Quake

excadrill is there for just trolling hard because of moldbreaker. Gengar screams rape when that earthquake coming rolling in. 

----
I love Ice pokemon but they have so many weaknesses.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Scizor is a damned monster with bullet punch



jesus D:


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 22, 2013)

*Who do you think will be a Fairy type?*

Who are your Fairy type guesses? Here are some I can think of: 

Bellossom - Grass/Fairy
Azurill - Fairy 
The Emotions Trio - Psychic/Fairy 
Milotic - Water/Fairy 
Plusle and Minun - Electric/Fairy 
Cherrim - Grass/Fairy 
Meganium - Grass/Fairy 
Skitty and Delcatty - Fairy or Normal/Fairy 
Volbeat and Illumise - Bug/Fairy 
Chingling and Chimecho - Psychic/Fairy 
Phione and Manaphy - Water/Fairy 
Land Forme Shaymin - Grass/Fairy 
Audino - Fairy or Normal/Fairy 
Glalie - Ice/Fairy 
Happiny and evos - Fairy or Normal/Fairy 
Togetic and Togekiss - Fairy/Flying 

I would guess Celebi and Jirachi too but I dunno.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 22, 2013)

They better use the oportunity to introduce a bug/fairy based on fairyflies, this is the moment to do it people


----------



## Bioness (Jun 22, 2013)

No Clefairy?

I am disappoint.

I also doubt they will change the types of that many Pokemon. Fairy like Ghost and Dragon seems like a type that is meant to be rare.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 22, 2013)

^ Yeah I gotta agree with Bioness.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 22, 2013)

They're called guesses buddies. Can't I make guesses for once without people telling me that obvious crap Jesus. Makes me wanna grab a nearby chair and whack the shit out of them. Also, I didn't guess Clefairy because the Clefairy family are no doubt going to be Fairy types.


----------



## ElementX (Jun 23, 2013)

You also forgot Snubull/Granbull and Mawile. 

I could see a lot of those becoming fairy types though. Even with most of these pokemon changed you would still be roughly even with the amount of ghost pokemon available. Unless they release a ridiculous amount of new fairies this gen then they are going to have retcon a fair amount of old pokes if they want it to be balanced.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 5, 2013)

How many fairy types should we expect this game?


----------



## Bioness (Jul 11, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> How many fairy types should we expect this game?





Bioness said:


> 109 Water-type
> 97 Normal-type
> 84 Flying-type
> 74 Grass-type
> ...



I would expect between 23-30 including retypes. I feel GameFreak doesn't want to have a repeat of when they added Dark and Steel (although granted there were a lot less Pokemon back then). I think they also want to add enough to balance them with the existing types, but not too many to where it is overwhelming.


----------



## Saru (Jul 13, 2013)

Celebi better get a Grass/Fairy retyping. 

He's already the ultimate middle finger to Drizzle teams, now if he can just become a Dragon-type counter too...


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 15, 2013)

I really look forward to the Fairy Type. I will be running a fairy team.


----------

